# What kind of Peacock is this?



## kuabzoo (Jan 27, 2009)

Can someone tell me what kind of peacock I have? I bought it from a local pet store when it was only 2.0 inches that was label only "Blue Peacock" for only $7. Now it's about 3.0 inches.

Without Flash but with regular light on.









With Flash and regular Light


----------



## herny (Nov 30, 2007)

looks lil fat


----------



## kuabzoo (Jan 27, 2009)

herny said:


> looks lil fat


Oh thats because I fed him.  gotta keep him stuff you know. :thumb:


----------



## kuabzoo (Jan 27, 2009)

Anyways...I'm thinking it might be a Aul. Ngara Flame but I'm not confident. Anyone out there can help me?


----------



## nelson6972 (Jan 26, 2005)

Aulonocara koningsi or masoni maybe


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

might be likely hybrid, unless deformed... Red Shoulder hybrid mixed with S. fryeri would be my guess


----------



## kuabzoo (Jan 27, 2009)

nelson6972 said:


> Aulonocara koningsi or masoni maybe


After looking at the profile of Aulonocara Koningsi, I'm thinking it might just be that. It has very similar characteristic. Thanks Nelson6972 :thumb:


----------



## Trevor55 (Jan 9, 2009)

:fish: i am leaning towards A. Masoni too. Maybe hybrid of Masoni and Red Shoulder? :fish:


----------



## KATALE (Jul 25, 2008)

maybe a hybrid.. has a mixture look between the ngara flametail, blue regal,masoni,

cant pinpoint it exactly


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

Very, very overweight!


----------



## kuabzoo (Jan 27, 2009)

MalawiLover said:


> Very, very overweight!


I can't help it if he wants to be stingy and eats all the food that I put in there. :? Besides I haven't had any problem with him being overweight. :thumb:


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

It will just shorten his life


----------



## Jason S (Feb 7, 2003)

None of the blue peacock types (A. koningsi, A. maisoni, A. stuartgranti "cobue" or "hanbsbaenschi") ever have or develop orange in the margin of the anal fin. The forhead is too long and the eyes too small in relation for an Aulonocara. The color of the anal fin and elongate forehead strongly suggest S. fryeri somewhere in the mix.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Jason S said:


> None of the blue peacock types (A. koningsi, A. maisoni, A. stuartgranti "cobue" or "hanbsbaenschi") ever have or develop orange in the margin of the anal fin. The forhead is too long and the eyes too small in relation for an Aulonocara. The color of the anal fin and elongate forehead strongly suggest S. fryeri somewhere in the mix.


Agreed


----------



## kuabzoo (Jan 27, 2009)

Thank you guys. So can we conclude that its a hybird?


----------



## Jason S (Feb 7, 2003)

Yes. But a great display fish nonetheless


----------



## kuabzoo (Jan 27, 2009)

Here's a couple of more pictures from different view.


----------



## kuabzoo (Jan 27, 2009)

Jason S said:


> Yes. But a great display fish nonetheless


Thanks Jason.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

It's not Koningsi. Doubtful that it is a pure race. The head is oddly long and the reddish anal is what makes one think of a hybrid. Kinda odd looking but is very colourful.


----------



## Rizup (Jan 29, 2008)

Gotta say, when I saw the first pick I was thinking that there was Taiwan Reef in the fish for sure. Anyone else agree?


----------

